# Uber Eats hiding payout info and trip info



## Superuser (Nov 6, 2017)

Has anyone noticed that Uber Eats is now hiding the payout and trip information?
The last 2 pings I received just 4 minutes away and no other information. 
I guess no more Uber eats for me.

Shame on Greedy Uber


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Yeah, I noticed it around noon here in TX.

I declined 10 or so before being logged out. Logged back in and declined a few more. Probably got 12 with no info and 2 with info, but garbage fares, in that span.

Went offline and came home.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

Everything I got today was normal until the very last ping on my way home it just said "Delivery 5 minutes away". Of course I declined that shiht. I hope that was just an aberration. If not I am done with UE.


----------



## guano (Aug 27, 2020)

If thats the new plan good luck to uber to find UE drivers ... I assume anyone with half a brain will stop working for them, I am for sure... but I think it's just the usual messed up system


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

I turned the app back on and I got a "normal" ping with time, distance and pickup/dropoff info. It was $2.65 for a 4.7mile drive for a Checkers pickup. Yep. Normal UE trash offer!


----------



## SDM (11 mo ago)

They want more driver opinions. Call support and give them an earful. This was done on purpose.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

guano said:


> If thats the new plan good luck to uber to find UE drivers ... I assume anyone with half a brain will stop working for them, I am for sure...


This happened a bit one evening maybe two months ago and only lasted a few hours.

But I think it preceeded a rollout of the 30% AR requirement to keep Eats trip info in a number of cities.

Hopefully it isn't about to expand. Dallas/Fort Worth wasn't one of the markets.


----------



## guano (Aug 27, 2020)

NauticalWheeler said:


> This happened a bit one evening maybe two months ago and only lasted a few hours.
> 
> But I think it preceeded a rollout of the 30% AR requirement to keep Eats trip info in a number of cities.
> 
> Hopefully it isn't about to expand. Dallas/Fort Worth wasn't one of the markets.


yeah.. i had that going for a month ... they stopped it probably realized they screwing the customer even further with that, at least in my case for sure they did, as I went to the restaurant and cancelled there instead of just not picking up the request... sure i had to drive a bit more but the food was cold by the time someone else picked it up


----------



## Vasilis I (11 mo ago)

Superuser said:


> Has anyone noticed that Uber Eats is now hiding the payout and trip information?
> The last 2 pings I received just 4 minutes away and no other information.
> I guess no more Uber eats for me.
> 
> Shame on Greedy Uber


I had the same thing happen with me this afternoon. 
Called support told them what was going on and cancelled my trips.


----------



## SDM (11 mo ago)

D/FW is one of the markets. That’s where I am.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Ah, so it begins... they just got their hands on enough ants to start showing you the actual pleasure of driving for them, I guess non of you did uber pre pandemic, boy are you in for a treat!


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Just went online from my couch and got a request that was normal and had the info. So maybe it's over.

Anyone else tried?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

NauticalWheeler said:


> But I think it preceeded a rollout of the 30% AR requirement to keep Eats trip info in a number of cities.


I read something last week about Uber scrapping AR because of "driver feedback".

One thing we know for sure, if Uber did scrap AR, driver feedback had ZERO to do with it. They scrapped it because they were spending a fortune paying restaurants for undelivered food.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Superuser said:


> Has anyone noticed that Uber Eats is now hiding the payout and trip information?
> The last 2 pings I received just 4 minutes away and no other information.
> I guess no more Uber eats for me.
> 
> Shame on Greedy Uber


I get pings like that on occasion. I believe Uber is doing this as a test to see if they can get away with it. 

A few weeks ago they did it for several hours and it appeared to backfire on Uber. I switched to Doordash for the rest of the night and apparently so did lots of other drivers. At least two restaurants had piles of undelivered Eats orders.


----------



## guano (Aug 27, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> I get pings like that on occasion. I believe Uber is doing this as a test to see if they can get away with it.
> 
> A few weeks ago they did it for several hours and it appeared to backfire on Uber. I switched to Doordash for the rest of the night and apparently so did lots of other drivers. At least two restaurants had piles of undelivered Eats orders.


not a good timing from uber to experiment on drivers as the gas prices are going up... probably 2 weeks and it will be over $4 ... (I mean the cheapest grade)


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

I also got it but it went back to normal after a few request. Must have been a glitch in the matrix


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

ConkeyCrack said:


> I also got it but it went back to normal after a few request. Must have been a glitch in the matrix


A wise up.net member once said "Never attribute to incompetence what can also be attributed to malice"


----------



## Vasilis I (11 mo ago)

ConkeyCrack said:


> I also got it but it went back to normal after a few request. Must have been a glitch in the matrix


It's back and running in my area too.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

After seeing this, I turned it on to try it out myself. I'm in Denver. I'm still seeing trip info after declining several for the past hour.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Vasilis I said:


> It's back and running in my area too.


Well, im thinking ill still use it as an excuse to stay in and drink beer and play video games tonight.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Hexonxonx said:


> After seeing this, I turned it on to try it out myself. I'm in Denver. I'm still seeing trip info after declining several for the past hour.


It looks like it has been fixed.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Received two today, I thought they were just hiding the name of the first place cause its in an "disadvantaged" neighborhood. I quit after the 2nd one.


----------



## Vasilis I (11 mo ago)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Well, im thinking ill still use it as an excuse to stay in and drink beer and play video games tonight.


I checked the app from the comforts of my home. I ended taking the afternoon off, signing up, reading and learning from you guys and gals on this forum.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

NauticalWheeler said:


> A wise up.net member once said "Never attribute to incompetence what can also be attributed to malice"


----------



## Jcedwards3232 (Jul 7, 2018)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Just went online from my couch and got a request that was normal and had the info. So maybe it's over.
> 
> Anyone else tried?


I’m getting normal request. I did have one that came across with no info last week but that is the only time.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

When the pandemic hit I started with gh and dd only because ue didn't show info and pay at the time, around the summer of that year they rolled out the change in my area and I started doing all 3, if ue goes back to the way it was before I'm still good with gh and dd only.


----------



## SurgeorSuckit (Apr 3, 2016)

FL_Steve said:


> I turned the app back on and I got a "normal" ping with time, distance and pickup/dropoff info. It was $2.65 for a 4.7mile drive for a Checkers pickup. Yep. Normal UE trash offer!


Do people actually TAKE those ridiculous requests??


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

SurgeorSuckit said:


> Do people actually TAKE those ridiculous requests??


Only when it's to complete a Quest


----------

